# air conditioning



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok this year i had to get a air conditioner my doctor said i need one with my heart and all the other stuff now seems like i developed breating problems question is what setting should i have it at as i don,t want to hurt the birds


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

We have ours set at 74F (23C) at our house. I would not have it pointed at the birds. Mabey you can have it in a room where it will cool all the rooms you are usually in all day. I would tell your Doctor about your breathing problems aswell (of course you would  ). Hope this helps


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ours is annoyingly placed right above my desk, and directed at the budgie cage. So i set it to about 22-23C, and i make sure that rather than sweeping up and down and side to side it points away from us and up only. It helps a bit, but i still think it's the most ridiculous placement in the world.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it more the point of not having the air blow on them? 

From what I have read, drafts are the issue. 

As for room temperature, it's the change in temperature that could be dangerous. The temperature should remain constant?

Is this right?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

A change in temperature is fine for them as long as its not to drastic, if its comfortable for you its usually comfortable for them, we have cold winters and hot summers here and mine have adapted well to the changes with no problems as long as there are no drafts blowing on them there shouldn't be any problems.


----------

